# Still having trouble deciding



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry if it sounds like I'm whining. I hate that, but I don't have anyone else to talk to about this but you guys. Where I am in Oregon, anyone I know including family, have big dogs. They think I'm nuts to have Maltese! Especially to worry about where a puppy comes from and how it is raised from birth and who it's parents are. Even the vets don't see Malts around here. I wish I could change that!









I guess I'm not good at talking to breeders. At least not the last lady. She is obviously elderly and seemed to be offended at everything I asked. She is a well known breeder of show dogs--at least to AMA members who have been in the business for many years. Don't think she has any recent champions. She really jumped my frame when I asked how she raised her puppies---in kennels or in her home.

I'm trying really hard to defined *to myself* what I'm looking for (because if I don't know, or how to verbalize it, how can I get it?), what is really important to ask, and how that can vary depending on who the breeder is. If the breeder is well known to us all and you've heard good things from people who adopted from them, then I don't feel like I can, or have to, ask some of the obvious. But then there are breeders we all know the name from their *show* history, but don't know anything about what goes on at their house. (?)

The worst problem for me is distance. I about decided on a breeder in the mid-west who sounds like the best of them, but I'm not a flier and hate the idea of going that far alone. If I decide on her, I have to be willing to go the distance, because I won't ship, especially not in summer.

Two weeks ago I almost grabbed what sounded like *my* puppy in CA, which is about 11 hours from me. That's do-able on a weekend. He showed up too soon and I wasn't ready to make a decision, now I'm afraid to call this breeder. She probably thinks I'm a nut of some kind by now, and that little guy is probably long gone!! 

We were in WA last week and there is someone there I wanted to meet who has a litter, but she wasn't home!

At this moment I would welcome any little warm fur-body and wish I lived where there are choices.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The first thing I would do is contact the CA breeder you were happy with. She won't think you're nuts at all. 

The little one, you were wanting, may very well be unspoken for. Call her right now


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, Dee. Call the CA breeder. If she's a dog lover, she'll certainly understand you. I know the right puppy will find you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I do hope the puppy is still available!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dee, don't let the distance be a problem if you don't fly. Remember, Faye posted information about stewardesses who will transport your pup in the passenger portion of the plane.

Try not to get too distracted by the breeders you don't click with. Remember, this will be a relationship for life. You'll find the right one, the one you are on the same wave length with. You really haven't been looking for that long. No reputable breeder should get offended by your questions, but welcome them IMO.

I can understand being overwelmed. Just thinking about having to chose a puppy would be overwelming to me. I think that's one of the reasons I love rescues! They just sort of come into your life!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> Dee, don't let the distance be a problem if you don't fly. Remember, Faye posted information about stewardesses who will transport your pup in the passenger portion of the plane.[/B]


Hi, Marj. I missed Faye's post somewhere along the line. Can you tell me where to find it? It might be just what I'm looking for soon.

Thanks!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Dee,

I think there are a lot of us waiting for you to announce your new addition. It's sort of like expectant aunts.








I have been watching your posts, but have been preoccupied, so didn't post. However, I do have a few things to add, especially after your comment today on the pup in California.
If it were me, I would call that breeder back. If she is a good breeder, and she is aware of what you are going through with your grief, then she will well understand. Just last year, I reluctantly sold a pup to someone whose husband was ready, but she wasn't. She brought him back the next day because he wouldn't play fetch like her other dog did. But, we have talked, and I know she had not finished her grieving process. My baby is in a good home, and I will have a pup for this lady when she can honestly show me that she wants one of mine for what they are, and not a copy of her other dog. All the breeder can do is tell you no or that the puppy has been sold. If it was a good dog, and you felt comfortable with the breeder, then by all means, try again.
Now, on this question about how the pups are raised. I would like to suggest a few more things to ask because to some being home raised means living in a garage or in a room off from the rest of the family.
I would ask how much time the breeder spends with the pups each day other than cleaning and feeding. I would want to know how much hands on the breeder has had with the pup from day of birth. I hold mine each day from the beginning. In fact, don't laugh, but I have a litter of four in a bed right in front of the toilet, and they get held each time I go to the bathroom. Ask how the pup responds when it is held upside down. To me, this is a good measure of trust. I would want to know where the pup plays, and how it interacts with other dogs. I can tell you first hand that I have seen a dog's personality change drastically over the course of a few days just by the change in peer groups. I have a little girl here who was raised in my kitchen with another pup. She was happy and social, but when she lost her friend due to his going to his new home, she joined these two hellions who are now running around at my feet. I soon saw her slipping away and staying off to herself. Then, I noticed they would grab her tail or her ear. I can take her by herself, and she is frisky and a normal dog, but she was not matched in the peer group with these little roughins. She is staying with me because of small size and open fontanel, but right now, she has no playmates. There was a pup in Sprout's litter who had to be separated from the other two at nine weeks because they beat up on him too. So, what I'm saying is that I see it as very important for a breeder to watch how pups interact with others, and not let them become submissive or scared due to the pack order of others. I've wondered about some of this when reading that thread on the pup who is submissive and the breeder thinks has mental problems. 
I'll make a separate post on the flight with airline staff in case others are interested.
I wish you the best in your search. I know that no dog will ever take Frosty's place. I believe that place in your heart is reserved for him, but God will make another place just as special for your next baby.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Try not to get too distracted by the breeders you don't click with. Remember, this will be a relationship for life. You'll find the right one, the one you are on the same wave length with. You really haven't been looking for that long. No reputable breeder should get offended by your questions, but welcome them IMO.
> 
> I can understand being overwelmed. Just thinking about having to chose a puppy would be overwelming to me. I think that's one of the reasons I love rescues! They just sort of come into your life![/B]


The lady who took offense to my questions is definitely not an option for that reason Marj. I want a breeder that I can talk to without those kind of problems.

Overwhelming is right!! Wanting somebody to love shouldn't be so distressing. Here on SM, and I've been here a while!, we learn so many things to look out for, both in breeders and dogs. You want to put that to work for you, but keep thinking, "I'm not looking to show this dog, why am I so involved in pedigrees and histories"? Well, sorry, I am. I love knowing about the history behind a pedigree. I'm fasinated with the gentics, and it is just fun knowing about your fur baby's family tree. At least for me. What I'm not hung up on is causing me more trouble than anything. I'm not hung up on "standard". Beauty, yes! Standard, no. I don't like the the babydoll face fad, at least not the really short muzzles. I like a muzzle like was being breed before everyone started saying "babydoll face". I don't want a tiny. Large standard or bigger. So that let's out so many, because obviously breeders who show, breed for standard, and usually on the small side of standard because so many people are looking for little ones. The famous "Tommy" has been said by some to be too big. He must be under 7 lbs. or some judge would have thrown him out.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Faye,

Your kind words brought tears to my eyes.

I have some questions maybe you can answer and I don't want to name names of breeders on the forum so I'll PM you.

Dee


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I can totally relate to what you are going through.









I found the process of looking for my puppy daunting. With Cloud coming from a neighbor and the others coming from rescue, it was a first time experience for me. I wanted so many things. I wanted to ask lots of questions of people I knew and I felt like I was traipsing over sensitive areas with some of the kinds of questions I asked. I talked to lots of breeders and I asked lots of friends questions. In the end, I really felt like I clicked with Cadeau's breeder. I felt like I put her through the question mill and she not only answered everything to my satisfaction she reassured me beyond my expecations. I think you will find that with someone, too. 









Just hang in there. If you would like to talk with me about my experiences, I'll PM you my contact information.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I am sorry that you have had such a hard time with breeders. Maybe you are going about the way you ask the questions wrong. A lot of times the questions are asked in such a way that it comes across as an insult to their integrity as a breeder. I would not start the questions out as how many dogs do you have and how many times have you bred them.
You don't get a show puppy from every breeding and you never have a whole litter that is show quality. So the top breeders have several really well taken care of dogs.The number of dogs shouldn't matter because thery are taken escellent care of. This is known because the number of dogs that are shown is high and their dogs are impeccable in health as well as grooming.They have the people to care for the dogs so the number shouldn't matter.

I would be *wary of breeders that profess to be show breeders but have never produced a show dog*, but will tell you they will sell you one for show. Hmmm Something is not right with this.









If you haven't been a breeder then how do you know what is acceptable according to veternary findings. It is absolutely of no value. Most of the questions that have been made up have not been made by professionals. 
Anyone can tell you anything on the internet And they can make you believe that only they are the best and the most caring of dogs. People have a way of hiding behind the internet. I am not saying this to be nasty ,but I have believed people on the internet before and then found out that all that was said was lies, and in fact were buying quality pedigreed dogs to add to their already vast amount of dogs. I have had this happen to me twice and it won't happen again. I won't be so believing of people anymore. They will also ask these same questions to insure the dog hasn't been overbred. My contract says that no papers until the pup has been spayed or neutered. The ruthless will not care about papers only the money they will get for a very nice quality dog with or without papers.

This is not to insult anyone but is the truth. I could write a long oratorial that could make you cry but it would be wrong to do so. Maybe no one wants to really hear these things

You should ask a breeder for references of past buyers and most certainly ask for a reference from their vet. You should also ask the breeder about health testing and the breeder should be able to show you proof of this. These are things that are so very important. This in itself should answer most of the questions but in a more subtle way.
This lets you know if the dogs are really cared for. You must also offer references on yourself along with a vet reference. If you can visit the breeder, then by all means do it and all the questions will be answered for you.
A breeder can tell you what you want to hear, but do they really do what they say?








I have seen this happen a lot on forums where people are drawn in by what they think is such a great breeder to find out they have been drawn into a web of deciet. If you never visit the breeder then you will never know for sure if you really bought a well bred puppy from an honest breeder or a true puppymill breeder that hides behind the internet. 

Do your homework thoroughly and you wil lget a great puppy/

I know that you will find just the right puppy for your past care speaks for itself and you will find a good breeder that you can truly trust and will have no doubts about your next puppy's health and heritage..







Good luck on your search... Dian JMHO


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dee,
When I was looking for both Sadie and Hope I wrote long letters that I sent via email to the breeders I was interested in. It told them alot about our family to kind of set the stage for a future telephone conversation. When I was looking for Hope, especially, I had to explain about Sassy and what a traumatic time that was for our family. I told breeders right off that I didn't want to offend them by my questions but I had to ask these things. I also said that I understood that there were no guarantees and that stuff happens, but that I was trying to do as much as humanly possible to insure a healthy dog, free of genetic problems. I did talk to one person to seemed to be defensive about everything I asked. I suspect that another person might have clicked nicely with them, but for some reason I really didn't. On the other hand, I clicked immediately with Hope's breeder, but that isn't to say that you would. Who knows about some of this stuff.....it is just luck of the draw sometimes. Try not to stress about it. If it is meant to be it'll work out. If you have to work or worry too much then it may not be the right time. As for the flying.....I flew to get Hope, but drove to meet the breeder half way to get Sadie and Sassy. It would have been a 9-10 hour drive otherwise. It also meant staying in a motel, etc. Even if you are not comfortable flying, what about your husband, or a good friend? Maybe there is someone that you could buy a ticket for to go and get the puppy if the stewardesses don't work out. When Kathy got Tristan from Tammy, her son flew out and got him. I know you want to meet the breeder and see the pup in person, but probably the MOST important thing is the phone and email communications with the breeder that you choose because that is going to be your main mode of contact anyway.

I'm sorry you are stressed, but I think people here are happy to be a sounding board for you. If I lived anywhere near you I'd go and get the dog.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I dont have to many words of wisdom, but I do know what your going through.
It will happen you will get there, just take your time. You know what you want and thats half way there already, I know it takes alot of time, but it's worth it..
Good Luck Dee,
ANDREA


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I am sorry that you have had such a hard time with breeders. Maybe you are going about the way you ask the questions wrong. A lot of times the questions are asked in such a way that it comes across as an insult to their integrity as a breeder. I would not start the questions out as how many dogs do you have and how many times have you bred them.
> You don't get a show puppy from every breeding and you never have a whole litter that is show quality. So the top breeders have several really well taken care of dogs.The number of dogs shouldn't matter because thery are taken escellent care of. This is known because the number of dogs that are shown is high and their dogs are impeccable in health as well as grooming.They have the people to care for the dogs so the number shouldn't matter.
> 
> I would be *wary of breeders that profess to be show breeders but have never produced a show dog*, but will tell you they will sell you one for show. Hmmm Something is not right with this.
> ...


Thank you Dian for your post..
ANDREA


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> ...........I would be *wary of breeders that profess to be show breeders but have never produced a show dog*, but will tell you they will sell you one for show. Hmmm Something is not right with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Dian.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, I agree...unless you go to your breeders house and see where and how they raise their dogs you will never know. Anyone can say anything over the internet. Some are known as the "exit kings" they will tell you anything just to sell you a puppy and get it shipped to you..who is thinking they are buying from a reputable person. 

It's very important to meet the breeder and see the parents.

Good luck on whatever you decide. Keep us posted please!

Andrea


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I think in some ways you are too intimidated by the breeders. Maybe that's not true at all, but you definitely should be asking as many questions as you can think of and if someone isn't comfortable with that, then its really not the kind of breeder you would probably want to go to. I would think its still a buyer's market and you can go to anyone you want, so its really your choice. Good luck!!! I am sure you will find a perfect puppy soon.... you definitely deserve it.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Dee,
> When I was looking for both Sadie and Hope I wrote long letters that I sent via email to the breeders I was interested in. It told them alot about our family to kind of set the stage for a future telephone conversation. When I was looking for Hope, especially, I had to explain about Sassy and what a traumatic time that was for our family. I told breeders right off that I didn't want to offend them by my questions but I had to ask these things. I also said that I understood that there were no guarantees and that stuff happens, but that I was trying to do as much as humanly possible to insure a healthy dog, free of genetic problems.....[/B]



Susan,

This is a great suggestion and I did this, too. Long email introductions do help people learn about you and so you aren't just one of many callers. I am sure my emails about myself helped. I also know that as someone who used to screen for adoptive homes for the rescue it helped a lot when people did this.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396147
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did this too! When I was looking for a retired girl - how did I end up w/2 boy puppies...hmmm 
I also sent the breeder a long list of questions after we'd talked. I sent the email w/my info - then a breeder responded and I called and we talked and I told her tons of info about me..and got a feel for her 

My view is that they shouldn't get offended by your questions - because it shows that you've put a lot of time and thought into acquiring a pup. You also don't know them from Adam - and you want to get to know them and their breeding program better - one would think they'd be happy to talk about their program if they are truly interested in finding great homes for their pups. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am sorry that you have had such a hard time with breeders. Maybe you are going about the way you ask the questions wrong. A lot of times the questions are asked in such a way that it comes across as an insult to their integrity as a breeder. I would not start the questions out as how many dogs do you have and how many times have you bred them.
> You don't get a show puppy from every breeding and you never have a whole litter that is show quality. So the top breeders have several really well taken care of dogs.The number of dogs shouldn't matter because thery are taken escellent care of. This is known because the number of dogs that are shown is high and their dogs are impeccable in health as well as grooming.They have the people to care for the dogs so the number shouldn't matter.
> 
> I would be *wary of breeders that profess to be show breeders but have never produced a show dog*, but will tell you they will sell you one for show. Hmmm Something is not right with this.
> ...


Dian, thanks for taking the time to write such an informative post.









Dee, I was just thinking.... perhaps instead of asking the breeder if the puppies are in the house or outisde, etc. .. maybe have more of an open-ended question such as, "Could you tell me where your puppies are housed and how much and the type of human interaction they get?"


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396131
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sher I love the wording.....hope I can remember that when I'm all nervous and excited and trying to remember everything.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dee, I really don't have anything further to add to all the great information you have received. We are very fortunate in that the breeder we went to for Koko is very well known in our area for her healthy and cute puppies and their bloodlines are very good too. We were not looking for a show quality puppy, just a healthy one when we were looking for another. We are also very lucky that Koko's breeder is so close to us, that made it so easy for us to view her dogs and see Koko a few times prior to bringing him home, it certainly made the waiting time much easier.
I would most certainly call the breeder in CA, you just never know, maybe that little boy is just waiting for you








I do wish you all the very best of success in your search though, I know that when the right little puppy comes along he/she will find you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... since you might actually use it







it might sound better to say, _"May I ask where your puppies are housed ....."_ or this _"I hope you don't mind my asking, but could you share with me where your puppies are housed .... " _


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Dee,
> When I was looking for both Sadie and Hope I wrote long letters that I sent via email to the breeders I was interested in. It told them alot about our family to kind of set the stage for a future telephone conversation. When I was looking for Hope, especially, I had to explain about Sassy and what a traumatic time that was for our family. I told breeders right off that I didn't want to offend them by my questions but I had to ask these things. I also said that I understood that there were no guarantees and that stuff happens, but that I was trying to do as much as humanly possible to insure a healthy dog, free of genetic problems. I did talk to one person to seemed to be defensive about everything I asked. I suspect that another person might have clicked nicely with them, but for some reason I really didn't. On the other hand, I clicked immediately with Hope's breeder, but that isn't to say that you would. Who knows about some of this stuff.....it is just luck of the draw sometimes. Try not to stress about it. If it is meant to be it'll work out. If you have to work or worry too much then it may not be the right time. As for the flying.....I flew to get Hope, but drove to meet the breeder half way to get Sadie and Sassy. It would have been a 9-10 hour drive otherwise. It also meant staying in a motel, etc. Even if you are not comfortable flying, what about your husband, or a good friend? Maybe there is someone that you could buy a ticket for to go and get the puppy if the stewardesses don't work out. When Kathy got Tristan from Tammy, her son flew out and got him. I know you want to meet the breeder and see the pup in person, but probably the MOST important thing is the phone and email communications with the breeder that you choose because that is going to be your main mode of contact anyway.
> 
> I'm sorry you are stressed, but I think people here are happy to be a sounding board for you. If I lived anywhere near you I'd go and get the dog.....[/B]


*Susan, you are such a sweet person!!*

*Marie & the Boys*





*Dee,*
*I know that the right furbaby will find you. You were a wonderful mommy to Frosty and will continue to be for your new baby once he/she finds you.*

*Good luck in your search.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Sorry if it sounds like I'm whining. I hate that, but I don't have anyone else to talk to about this but you guys. Where I am in Oregon, anyone I know including family, have big dogs. They think I'm nuts to have Maltese! Especially to worry about where a puppy comes from and how it is raised from birth and who it's parents are. Even the vets don't see Malts around here. I wish I could change that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any real advice I just want to say that I understand what you are going through. And right now you are probably having a hard time expressing what you are looking for in a pup because you have this HUGE hole in your heart and you need to be needed. At least that is the way I felt when I started my search for Kissi. I had just lost my silky (16 1/2 yrs. old) and decided I would never put myself through the pain that comes with the loss of a pet that is such an important part of your life again. Fortunately, my husband knew better...got tired of me crying...and said you will get a pup. Our local dog club gave me a list of "reputable" breeders. I called lots of breeders, asked lots of stupid questions (I didn't know about SM back then) told them my situation and if they did not understand, I figured they were not the right breeder for me. The one question I always asked, right or wrong, was their vet's name and phone number. If they weren't willing to give me that then I said thank you and hung up. I always called the vets office and talked with them and you would be surprised how much info and insight that one call can give you. Kissi's breeder's vet told me she was one of the most consencious breeders he had ever had the "pleasure" of working with, that he knew of no serious health issues in her line, that all of her dogs were well cared for, health tested, etc. Kissi was in Ala (at the time) I was in Va (looong story). The first time I saw her was at the airport...SCARY... She was sooo tiny, she kissed my nose through the crate wire, I started to cry and from that moment on I began to heal. I know I probably did everything wrong, but I was lucky and found a wonderful breeder. Kissi is not perfect but I would not take a million dollars for her. I know that the right pup us waiting for you and who knows maybe your little Frosty will send it your way.
God bless you,
Linda


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396063
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys really know how to say the right things. I am so grateful for you!







This puppy search is all so new to me. It is my first time. I won't retell Frosty's long story, just let it be said I had only seen a Maltese in a show once locally, knew *0* about the breed or how to care for one, he was in the paper, he was only 7 wks. old







(please! I didn't know!), and his "breeder" never returned a call or letter when I got him home and found he couldn't eat dog food, and a lot of other things I needed help with. I was alone in the problem. I didn't have you guys or people like you 15 yrs. ago. I didn't have a breeder, I didn't even have an internet! His vet pumped all those 7 kinds of vacs into that tiny body and he almost die. That included Lepto, and they gave the Rabis right on top of all the others! I could just die when I think of that.

Anyway, I've learned so much from others experiences here, and even MO many years ago, that it makes me aware that there is SO much more to learn every day. Particularly in health and feeding. With all the new problems with dog food and what we are still learning about vacs, I feel like it is new every day.

I just want to say Thank You, Thank You!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

GOOD LUCK! keep us posted please!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Dee,

I sure know how hard it can be to find the perfect pet. I think some breeders get turned off by people that ask too much or want too much. These buyers may get classified as the the "tough to please and never happy" type. The ones that will come back complaining about tear staining or my puppy grew bigger than you said. We sure can't blame breeders for not wanting that type.

I know that you are a great buyer with very realistic demands. You will find the breeder that is right for you with the right pup for you. Keep up the process and before you know it .. the perfect pup will be there. I am glad that I am not looking for another puppy and I have only a handful of breeders that I will go too. Luckily, they all know exactly what I want so I don't have to explain myself









Good luck!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=397128
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Frosty's Mom














Little Mister/Missy right is out there just waiting on the right moment .... do not give up hope.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396088
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, I'm just now catching up on this thread. You know I've heard Tommy was a larger dog too. It's really quality over size in the maltese breed so if he were 8 lbs and gorgeous most judges wouldn't mind. 

Babydoll faces have been around for many many years so not really a fad. If you like a more muzzled face they are not hard to find. Good breeders want to stay within the standard of 4-7 lbs. Occasionally there is a tiny or larger than standard but it's not what they breed for.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I just thought of something. Have you seen dogs from the Su-Le Maltese (Barbara Bergquist)? Maybe she might have something you like. I don't think she has an email address but the few I have seen from her lines in person were over 5 lbs and good heads that weren't babydoll like. They also had beautiful coats as a bonus!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, Dee. I just re-read your original post and realized that you're in Oregon. Have you talked to Beverly Passe of Myi Maltese in Washington State? http://www.myimaltese.com/index.html 

I've never met or spoken with her, but have heard very good things about her dogs and her breeding program. There's another well-known show breeder in Washington State, Cindy Jones of Senoj Maltese. I've heard wonderful things about her character, and about her mentoring and helping people who get pups from her. She doesn't have a website, but you'll find her dogs in some excellent pedigrees. Her name, phone number, and email are on the AMA website. 

I'm guessing either of these breeders might be within reasonable driving distance for you.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Beverly Passe has been a part of Maltese World for a very long time. I remember reading the most special story (on another un-named forum) that she wrote about her first Maltese that ran away and all the heartbreak she went through at the loss... thinking her baby was gone forever ....and then the absolute JOY she went through when her fur-baby was returned to her many months later. She was telling the story through her own heart because someone on that forum had found a Maltese they wanted to keep for themselves and were hesitant to look for the owner. Beverly Passe's story really showed the human side of her







and I could not help but like her from the get-go...(even though I have never met her.) She posted her post in a way that showed her heart and how the person who had lost the Maltese would feel.....encouraging the person to do the right thing...without being judgemental.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks girls, yes, I've spoken to Bev Passe, and emailed Cindy Jones, but no reply. 

I'm sure this will happen sometime soon, but I may have to wait for a litter yet to be born. Pam Armstrong at Hi-Lite is one such prospect.


----------

